# Rodent Ulcer- treatment and prevention?



## lemonie (Mar 21, 2007)

My 11mo old DMH "Sammy" has shown signs of this since he was 4mo old and we continue to treat it on a regular basis. I've tried researching and all I find is lots of pics and description of the disease but nothing on what causes it and how to prevent it. Every couple months it flares up again and he has to get a steroid inj and usually antibiotics. His diet was changed after the first episode and he is now on a raw diet using Instincts TC kitten vitamin formula and usually turkey or chicken. I've heard adding apple cider vinegar and extra fish oil should help and while it produces an amazing shiny coat with very little shedding- thats about it. It does seem to help with healing the sores too once they start. 

Has anyone heard of or had success in preventing this or lengthening the time between episodes? All the vets I've talking to about are clueless on prevention and triggers that could apply to my boy.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

I did some quick reading on it and what I saw seems to indicate that they really don't know what causes it although it seems to be an auto-immune reaction that could be some sort of allergy. Based on what I read, the raw diet is a good move, but maybe using chicken is not the right protein source as many cats have allergies to it. Maybe using venison, lamb, or duck would help.


----------



## lemonie (Mar 21, 2007)

I only give them organic, free range meats with no additives or hormones and like these meats because it keeps them lean and is readily available. I had tried rabbit but it seemed too rich and gave them the runs so I've been hesitant to venture too far. Right now they have only been getting chicken breast 1-2x/wk so they have bones to chew on and scrape their teeth. Otherwise, they get the pre-ground organic turkey. So could that little bit still be contributing? Guess all I can do is trial and error huh? Its just discouraging that its almost exactly every 2 months he has to have the steroid inj no matter what I try. 

Please keep any info coming, I would love to figure this out!


----------



## CataholicsAnonymous (Dec 4, 2006)

Rodent ulcer is part of the eosinophilic granuloma complex. The only effective treatment I know of is steroids. If it comes back that soon after treatment, I'd venture to say there's an allergic response going on. If you are using any plastic for food and/or water containers, replace them with stainless steel or glass and see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

I am very scared now that Mew might be developing this, there is a new, tiny red sore on her upper lip near the canine, and I read that it's typically where indolent ulcer usually appears. I am putting away the plastic petmate fountain today, I hope hope hope it will solve the problem. Thanks for your info and advice on this!


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I had a cat with EG. We got her off the steroid treatments after giving her vitamin e and bio superfood. I couldn't bare to keep taking her in for steroid injections, it's so unhealthy for them and I believe Dr. Jean was the one that recommend trying the vitamin e and bio superfood. 

She's about 3-4 now (stayed with the ex-bf in chicago and has not had an outbreak in about 3 years. Though hers also def. conincided with hormones. She went into heat early and multiple times. Every time she went into heat, she'd have a break out. After her spay it only came back once or twice. 

If your cat fixed? Not sure if it would be the same for males, but ya never know.


----------



## lemonie (Mar 21, 2007)

Yes, Sammy has been neutered since before the outbreaks started. I will have to try the vitamin E but am not famililar with bio superfood. Can you tell me more about it?


----------



## Nini (May 6, 2007)

Here is a good link about it: http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... uperhealth


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

Here is a link to it:
http://www.biosuperfood.com/e-ingredients.html

And, Dr. Jean's article on it:
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... uperhealth

And here is a thread of mine from a few years ago that talks about someone's rodent ulcer and a pic of my cat Addison with hers:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... =granuloma


----------



## lemonie (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks again for the info! How do I know what bio superfood product is right for my cat? Also, would I decrease the amount of premixed kitten vitamins that I put in their raw diet so I don't oversupplement? 

Update- Sammy was scratching himself up pretty badly and there is a new homeopathic vet in town I'd like to see about this but can't get in any time soon. So we went ahead with the steroid inj. and antibiotics to start him recovering and will try this new vet as soon as we can get in. My current vet knows nothing about feeding raw or anything outside of the typical meds and I really think there is more to this to help my boy. It might be a few months but I will pass on what I learn!

I also saw in a thread about a cat having it as a juvenile. Has anybody's cat grown out of this? I would love to hear some detailed reports if so. Maybe some kind of encouragement!


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

If you follow the links in the article, it will tell you which one is for which condition. 

Because BSF supplies mostly amino acids, essential fatty acids, and trace minerals, you would not alter your regular supplementation of raw food.


----------



## lemonie (Mar 21, 2007)

So I just got off the phone again with the receptionist for the homeopathic vet and am a bit discouraged. What I thought was going to be some bloodwork and an exam totaling about $150 is now $200 just for the vet to review the medical history and an exam. Not including the likely needed bloodwork and trial medications to see what will work for him. While I love my boy and really want to work towards resolving this, I'm thinking that I will only spend about $100 a year on his injections and thats sounding a bit more acceptable right now. 

I guess it would really help if I could hear some success stories. I might just try the bio superfood first and go from there. If anyone has anymore info, it would be much appreciated!


----------

